# Sherborn teen charged with bestiality



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok I read this and it was so funny I had to post it. This poor bastard will never live this down.  

See below:


Sherborn -

A Sherborn teen was charged yesterday with having sex with sheep at a farm near his home, and police reports suggest the encounters may have gone on for nearly a year. 

Roger Henderson II, 18, was arraigned yesterday in Natick District Court on charges of bestiality, cruelty to animals and breaking and entering in connection with an incident police say took place at Boggastow Farm on June 27.

According to a police report, the farm's barn had been the target of at least a dozen break-ins between August 2006 and June 2007, prompting the property owner to install surveillance cameras.

Between 3 and 4 a.m. on June 27, according to police, the camera captured and filmed a person identified as Roger Henderson II.

The man grabbed a sheep by its hind legs and dragged it to the corner of the stall, according to police. The man removed his clothes and appeared to have sexual relations with the sheep.  After finishing, the man put his pants back on and left the barn with his shirt in his hand, according to the report.

Following his arraignment yesterday, Henderson was released to the custody of his parents, on the condition he stay at least 30 yards away from the farm, and animals in general.

The teen also was ordered to "report immediately to Leonard Morse (Hospital) to continue current mental health treatment," according to court documents.

A woman at Boggastow Farm yesterday shouted, "no comment" to reporters before later threatening to call police.

Yesterday's proceedings took just minutes, as not guilty pleas were entered on the three charges and didn't require Henderson to appear in open court. Prosecutors, defense attorneys and police met with Judge Douglas Stoddard behind closed doors before agreeing to release the teen to his parents.

Following the proceeding, Henderson left the court through a back door, covering his face with a black T-shirt. He was quickly whisked away in a dark red Jeep Cherokee.

Henderson is due back in court Sept. 4 for a pretrial conference.

Sherborn teen charged with bestiality - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 26, 2007)

LMAO!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2007)

Ha!


----------



## twoeagles (Jul 26, 2007)

Did he have a special ewe, or was he promiscuous in choosing his date?
At least let's hope he used a condom!!!


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 26, 2007)

Bet he felt a bit sheepish when he was caught.


----------



## Cyrano (Jul 26, 2007)




----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2007)

At first when I read the story I thought "I wonder if Lanc was visiting family in the USA?" But in the link it shows the guy.....and Lanc has his pic on the forum.....they are not the same guys.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 26, 2007)

I wonder if the guy had a favorite sheep that he used time after time or he just picked them at random. Bareback or protection used? He ever get wool caught between his teeth?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

what the hell


----------



## Watanbe (Jul 27, 2007)

yeh I laughed hahahah what a desparate loser hahahh.

Mosquitoman, your post was so ridiculously lame, but to be honest I laughed hard at it. Does that make me or you worst??


----------



## Heinz (Jul 27, 2007)

whats amazing is that its not a report from New Zealand


----------



## Clave (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, the punsters should have a field day with this story, oops, I started already; "field day" - um yeah so:

'This is a bad ewes day' Farming Times

'He must be dippy' Boy's father

'He's a baaa-ad boy' Sheep No 3

'It was lamb-tastic' Teen Sheep Botherer

'He was outstanding in his field' Former Teacher

'He treated me like mutton' Sheep No 7

'He was always wooly-minded' Former Classmate

And so on...

Sorry...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont understand how anyone can even think of doing that ****!


----------



## Hunter368 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just about pee my pants when I think of some guy dragging a sheep by it's back hoofs into corner.....hearing it baaaaaaaa!!! baaaaaaaa! as the guy is laying the pipe to it.


Then what if you were the guys friend, all those times he bragged about getting "lucky".......now you know it was with a sheep all those times.   


What a loser.


----------



## HoHun (Jul 27, 2007)

"Sherborn sheep charged with humanity."


----------



## k9kiwi (Jul 29, 2007)

Aussie farmers.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 29, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Aussie farmers.





O really?


----------



## DOUGRD (Jul 29, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Aussie farmers.



Is that "Aussie farmer" in the cartoon going "down under" on that ewe? Sorry, Couldn't resist.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2007)

Just found this and you guys almost made me choke on my dram.....shame on you!  

And I always thought that the dog was mans best friend.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 14, 2007)

Watanbe said:


> yeh I laughed hahahah what a desparate loser hahahh.
> 
> Mosquitoman, your post was so ridiculously lame, but to be honest I laughed hard at it. Does that make me or you worst??



Me, most definitley me


----------



## ccheese (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard this goes on all the time in Texas !!!

Charles


----------



## Becca (Aug 14, 2007)

> The man grabbed a sheep by its hind legs and dragged it to the corner of the stall, according to police. The man removed his clothes and appeared to have sexual relations with the sheep. After finishing, the man put his pants back on and left the barn with his shirt in his hand, according to the report.


Uhmmmm...2 things...#1 HOPEFULLY the young man AT LEAST called the next day..and Charles..NO Sir, I hear it told that SOMETIMES the sheep just need a little help through the fence. No 'baa-baa' buggery. BUT the calves, I believe, are fair game.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 14, 2007)

EW! Or is that EWE?! Was he using a sheepskin condom by chance?


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 15, 2007)

evangilder said:


> EW! Or is that EWE?! Was he using a sheepskin condom by chance?



Bareback!


----------

